# Circuito inversor dc ac



## Cesc10 (May 1, 2009)

Bueno gente, aca les dejo el circuito de un inversor dc a ac... la onda de salida es cuasi senoidal con onda cuadrada armonica... lo ideal es hacerla funcionar con una bateria de 12 de automovil. He prendido una TV a color...bueno ese es su limite ... pero si funciona, prende focos, radios, dvds, etc, etc

Esta indicado en el diagrama todos los valores .... hay dos transformadores de 24-220 uno de 1 Amper y el otro de 4 amper que va en la salida


----------



## luvhines (Oct 2, 2009)

saludos a todos bueno la verdad es que soy nuevo en el foro y estoy muy interesado en el tema de los inversores para poder usarlo en mi PC he estado buscando y por ahí me encontré con un inversor que me pareció muy bueno, al principio no tenia bien la etapa de transferencia automática pero ps  yo la modifique con un par de relés mas, mi pregunta es si le servirá a mi PC ya que la verdad no sé cómo se comporta la onda de salida  porque hasta donde tengo entendido una onda que no sea sinodal podría afectar el funcionamiento de mi PC no he podido simularlo en Isis proteus ya que en sus librerías no se encuentra el mc14013 ojala puedan ayudarme y de antemano muchas gracias. Les dejo adjunto el documento en Word esta la descripción y los esquemas, el primer esquema que aparece es el original pero  en la pág siguiente esta el que tiene la modificación en la transferencia de nuevo muchas gracias y si pueden mejorarlo ps muchísimo mejor esa es la idea.


----------



## alex_fermon (Jul 26, 2011)

buenas tengo un proyecto de construir un inversor
encuentro varios pero son de onda cuadrada y ocuparia la señal lo mas senoidal posible

bueno mi teoria seria hacer un oscilador senoidal  a 60hz y luego un aplificador de corriente para introducirlo al transformador no se si mi idea es valida.  si me pudieran ayudar o pasar al gun diagrama de un inversor 12v DC  a 120V AC 60hz lo agradeseria mucho.


----------



## ZUNDACK (Jul 26, 2011)

Yo hace mucho intente hacer lo mismo pero me salio mas barato comprar el conversor ya que el diagrama mas simple que encontre consiste en consistia en oscilar los 12v a 60Hhz y despues conectarlos a un transformador con primario de 12v y secundario de 120v y asi los obtendrias...

Te pondria el diagrama pero aun no se subir imajenes XD   !! SALUDOS !!


----------



## ls2k (Jul 27, 2011)

el problema que existe con la idea que propones ( que es la que se utiliza a menudo en los inversores caseros) es que la señal debe ser SENOIDAL o CUASISENOIDAL y para eso necesitarias hacer algo con microcontroladores.. lo que yo uso de inversor es una UPS que entrega una señal casi alterna en la salida... las señales que obtendrás segun tu método serán algo como cuadradas y sin semiciclo negativo


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 28, 2011)

alex_fermon dijo:


> buenas tengo un proyecto de construir un inversor
> encuentro varios pero son de onda cuadrada y ocuparia la señal lo mas senoidal posible
> 
> bueno mi teoria seria hacer un oscilador senoidal  a 60hz y luego un aplificador de corriente para introducirlo al transformador no se si mi idea es valida.  si me pudieran ayudar o pasar al gun diagrama de un inversor 12v DC  a 120V AC 60hz lo agradeseria mucho.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/convertidor-12v-dc-120v-ac-automatico-10022/
aca hay algo,sino usa el BUSCADOR que esta arriba de la pagina

mira estoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ls2k (Jul 28, 2011)

los circuitos de @tinchusbest tienen el problema que te mencioné.. la forma de onda es cuadrada en la mayoría de ellos..  y solo sirve para alimentar ciertos equipos.. además no está el semiciclo negativo...
hay un tema en el foro donde ya se trató esto en detalle, que sería este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/trabajemos-conseguir-inversor-dc-ac-senoidal-7382/

ahora bien puedes decir qué elemento quieres alimentar y te ayudamos diciendo que circuito puede servirte

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_inversor_02.php... los circuitos anteriores generan onda cuadrada.. el que posteo tambn.. pero lo pongo apra que veas que porlomenos sirve para alimentar un tv


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 29, 2011)

alex_fermon dijo:


> buenas tengo un proyecto de construir un inversor
> encuentro varios pero son de onda cuadrada y ocuparia la señal lo mas senoidal posible
> 
> bueno mi teoria seria hacer un oscilador senoidal  a 60hz y luego un aplificador de corriente para introducirlo al transformador no se si mi idea es valida.  si me pudieran ayudar o pasar al gun diagrama de un inversor 12v DC  a 120V AC 60hz lo agradeseria mucho.


hacelo con algun integrado que te de una señal senoidal,despues tenes que pasarlos a transistores de potencia que soporten la corriente de la bateria que va a usar,ademas el trafo que tenes que tenes debe tener el secundario con los amperes necesarios para soportar los amperes del primario,y este primario riene que soportar la carga


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2011)

Grandes preguntas: ¿Para y por qué tendría que ser senoidal la onda obtenida? ¿Por qué debería ser de 60Hz?.

Muchas veces te complicás la vida con especificaciones que no son necesarias y terminás con un aparato tremendamente complejo sin sentido 

Saludos


----------



## carlosrcramirez (Jul 29, 2011)

disculpa no sabes de cuanto son los diodos !!!


----------



## samigoro (Jul 29, 2011)

carlosrcramirez, los diodos podrian ser los 1N4007. tambien levanto unos esquemas de inversor que encontre utilizando el buscador, por si el creador de este tema no responde.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/clasico-inversor-12v-220v-100w-11867/
saludos.


----------



## carlosrcramirez (Jul 29, 2011)

lo malo es que no puedo repetir diagramas y ese ya lo tiene un compañero ese de arriba no se ve tan mal solo que no consigo los d42c10 ya investigue y el mas parecido que encontre es el nte186
tu crees que ese de arriba sea confiable


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 29, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Grandes preguntas: ¿Para y por qué tendría que ser senoidal la onda obtenida? ¿Por qué debería ser de 60Hz?.
> 
> Muchas veces te complicás la vida con especificaciones que no son necesarias y terminás con un aparato tremendamente complejo sin sentido
> 
> Saludos



yo estoy de acuerdo con este colega,aparte no entiendo la necesidad de una onda senoidal
ahora bien,en el pais de este muchacho es posible que la frecuencia de la tension domiciliaria sea de 60hz y como va a usar un trafo para esa frecuencia,necesita ese conversor.tratandose de trafos toroides,si aumentamos la frecuencia lo suficiente tenemos menos tamaño de trafo y posiblemente con mas amperaje en el primario del trafo,seria como hacer una fuente switching al reves


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 29, 2011)

alex_fermon dijo:


> buenas tengo un proyecto de construir un inversor
> encuentro varios pero son de onda cuadrada y ocuparia la señal lo mas senoidal posible
> 
> bueno mi teoria seria hacer un oscilador senoidal  a 60hz y luego un aplificador de corriente para introducirlo al transformador no se si mi idea es valida.  si me pudieran ayudar o pasar al gun diagrama de un inversor 12v DC  a 120V AC 60hz lo agradeseria mucho.



Hola Amigo, te pregunto, porque la necesidad de obtener una tension senoidal?
Por lo GRAL, los inversores trabajan en clase D de esa forma disminuyen abismalmente la potencia disipada por los drivers ya que trabajan en conmutacion.


----------



## samigoro (Jul 30, 2011)

_"lo malo es que no puedo repetir diagramas y ese ya lo tiene un compañero ese de arriba no se ve tan mal solo que no consigo los d42c10 ya investigue y el mas parecido que encontre es el nte186
tu crees que ese de arriba sea confiable"_

los transistores los puedes reemplazar por los tip41c. el amigo que posteo el tema indica que si funciona, creo que no te queda otra que montar y no te olvides de comentar el resultado. saludos.


----------



## carlosrcramirez (Jul 30, 2011)

Ya monte el primer circuito y no me quiere funcionar desde el primer transformador no me salida


----------



## samigoro (Jul 30, 2011)

respetaste la polaridad de los transistores?


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 30, 2011)

samigoro dijo:


> carlosrcramirez, los diodos podrian ser los 1N4007. tambien levanto unos esquemas de inversor que encontre utilizando el buscador, por si el creador de este tema no responde.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/clasico-inversor-12v-220v-100w-11867/
> saludos.



MIS AMIGOS que pasaria si en vez de usar unos 2N3055 usamos unos MJ802 que soportan 20A cada uno
¿se pueden poner los 3055 en darlington??
¿se pueden poner los MJ802 en darlington?
¿y si ponemos los 3055 y atras los MJ802,y ademas en darlington?
mi idea es que soporten los 65A que usualmente tienen las baterias de coche
ALGUNA IDEA AL RESPECTO


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> MIS AMIGOS que pasaria si en vez de usar unos 2N3055 usamos unos MJ802 que soportan 20A cada uno


Nada.


tinchusbest dijo:


> ¿se pueden poner los 3055 en darlington??


Sí.


tinchusbest dijo:


> ¿se pueden poner los MJ802 en darlington?


Sí.


tinchusbest dijo:


> ¿y si ponemos los 3055 y atras los MJ802,y ademas en darlington?


Gastás más plata. Eso siempre es bueno, pero sólo si me compraras a mí los transistores. Como no los vendo... Alguien más tendrá el beneficio.


tinchusbest dijo:


> mi idea es que soporten los 65A que usualmente tienen las baterias de coche
> ALGUNA IDEA AL RESPECTO


Sí, que leas bien lo que dicen las baterías porque me parece que estás interpretando muy mal los números que traen impresos.
Dice _*Ah*_ en las baterías, no _*A*_. La hache será muda, pero no inútil 

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 31, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Nada.
> 
> Sí.
> 
> ...


cacho,ya se que las baterias soportan ese amperaje por una hora,a lo que me refiero es que si con esa configuracion se puede soportar los 65Ah durante una hora,ya que cuando hay que hacer el trafo de 12V-220V o 12V-110V,si tenemos en el secundario los 65Ah,al primario le podriamos dar muchos amperes.
imaginate usar ese conversor con varias luces y otras cosas,necesitas muchos amperes el la parte del primario del trafo..
pero todo depende del uso en la parte del primario del trafo,tambien hay trafo para esta clase de conversores que son de grano orientado y son mejores que los comunes,aparte si podemos hacer oscilar a altas frecuencias,usariamos toroides que reducirian el tamaño del conversor....
¿se puede hacer un conversor sin trafo?


----------



## flacojuan (Jul 31, 2011)

hola que tal a todos, cual seria la posibilidad de realizar un inversor para un aire acondicionado de 12000 BTU 110V?????...

lo que pasa es que en el sector donde vivo la energia electrica es demasiado mala el aire no arranca y estaba pensando en realizar un inversor, con una bateria de 12V y conectarla a su vez a un alternador de automovil que tengo. creo que como es una maquina, la señal debe ser senoidal o muy parecida alli creo que debe ser el problema principal....... voy a ver como hago un generador con pic.


----------



## samigoro (Jul 31, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> mi idea es que soporten los 65A que usualmente tienen las baterias de coche
> ALGUNA IDEA AL RESPECTO



Aparte de los transistores que deberian soportar los 65A/h, creo que el tamaño de un trafo de esa capacidad seria bastante voluminoso y costoso.



flacojuan dijo:


> hola que tal a todos, cual seria la posibilidad de realizar un inversor para un aire acondicionado de 12000 BTU 110V?????...



Creo que es posible, al menos los de ventana... En el caso de los split no se si tienen algun inconveniente con la forma de onda. Creo que algun colega con mas experiencia y conocimiento sobre el tema aporte datos.

Enlace de un inversor de 1500W
http://enecumene.tripod.com/Inversor1.5Kilos.pdf


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 31, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Nada.
> 
> Sí.
> 
> ...


Amigo, algo para dejar claro, cuando armas una configuracion darlington obtienes producto de Hfe, es decir tienes ganancia de BETA, la corriente max. es determinada por el transistor actuador!! Guarda!!!


----------



## carlosrcramirez (Ago 1, 2011)

ya monte el primer circuito y me funciono para un bombillo lo malo en este momento es que la salida me esta dando 3KHz y logicamente lo que yo ocupo son 60 Hz para encender un televisor cualquier sugerencia se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 1, 2011)

carlosrcramirez dijo:


> ya monte el primer circuito y me funciono para un bombillo lo malo en este momento es que la salida me esta dando 3KHz y logicamente lo que yo ocupo son 60 Hz para encender un televisor cualquier sugerencia se los agradeceria mucho



Amigo, si la fcia. te arroja un valor de 3Khz. que valor de tension obtienes a la salida?
Revisa bien el oscilador y verifica que no cambie el valor de fcia. en funcion con la carga.-
Podrias dañar seriamente dispositivos con esa fcia. de salida.-


----------



## carlosrcramirez (Ago 1, 2011)

el valor de tension si es de 120V solo que no se como bajarle la frecuencia y la onda se ve muy buena!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 1, 2011)

carlosrcramirez dijo:


> el valor de tension si es de 120V solo que no se como bajarle la frecuencia y la onda se ve muy buena!!!



Empieza revisando el oscilador, del equipo, para disminuir la fcia. debes aumentar su constante RC.-


----------



## carlosrcramirez (Ago 1, 2011)

y otra pregunta los transistores que use enla etapa de potencia no me afectan nada la fracuencia ???


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 1, 2011)

carlosrcramirez dijo:


> y otra pregunta los transistores que use enla etapa de potencia no me afectan nada la fracuencia ???


no creo ya que la frecuencia la dan las resistencias y los capacitores,aunque yo he visto circuitos osciladores hechos con bobinas,toma en cuenta las bobinas que tengas en el circuito.una duda que tengo es si el transformador por medio de sus bobinas produzca una oscilacion?????
ademas 3khz para un trafo que funciona con una frecuencia baja como 50hz o 60hz debe calentar como loco,si tenes un toroide que rebaja 220V o 110V al voltaje de 12V talves soporte los 3khz,sino hacete un conversor tipo switching


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 2, 2011)

carlosrcramirez dijo:


> y otra pregunta los transistores que use enla etapa de potencia no me afectan nada la fracuencia ???


Amigo claro que no influyen en la fcia. como dice el amigo tinchusbest, pero... el circuito podria autooscilar por alguna razon, y generarte esa desviacion.-
Lo mejor que puedes hacer es revisar la salida del oscilador, (NO la salida del equipo), con un osciloscopio o frecuencimetro de buena precision.- Y alli veras.-


----------

